# Short holding blind



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Looking for a short holding blind at least 3 poles and approx 4 ft high.


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

Golden Lake Garmhttp://www.goldenlakejackets.com/ents.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Tom I PM'ed you but I guess they were zinger blinds.

http://www.flintriverretrievers.com...373.89924&pid=278&product=Hunt_Test_Equipment

looked like what you might be looking for but $$$$ for a blind. 48 inches tall. Not sure I would pay taht much for them though.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm sure they are good, but I don't need one that nice.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Contact Butch Green....


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Check these out. A little short, but still work fine and only $12.00! I have four.

http://www.wingsupply.com/shop/Scripts/prodViewSKU.asp?SKU=99987641


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I contacted Butch Green. He's a great guy, answered all my quetions and the blind was delivered as promised. A real quality piece of equipment.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Butch makes very nice stuff. I really like the diamonds too.


----------

